# Do you take your BMW on long trips?



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

I wonder if people here take their BMW's on long trips? The reason I am asking is that my wife and I are driving to her home town for a friend's wedding next week. We will probably drive 1400 miles roundtrip, including miles when we there (I am going to visit some of my college buddies). A month ago we drove to Washington DC (1200 miles roundtrip) using a rental car. Picking up the car on Friday and dropping the car off on Monday, it only costs us $50.46 total with unlimited miles! Although it was a craptastic Malibu, it kept us cool and got us there and back with no problem. I have a reservation with Enterprise for the same deal, but for an extra day (4 days), so the total will be $66 including taxes. To me that seems to good of deal to pass up. I love driving my car and rather have it on the trip, but I hate putting all those miles on it in on weekend. I already have put 15k miles in the last year on it, I have done a few long trips. What do you guys do?


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

I've driven mine for business before, 750 miles round trip, quite a few times - but won't do that again. Its more than just the miles that it puts on the rig, its the increased chances that something could go wrong that might damage her. :eeps:

Now when the company wants me to travel, they pay for a rental, or a flight and rental. Only way to do a trip like that. :thumbup:

However! If I had a personal trip out of state where I wanted my own car - then I'd drive her as necessary - if I could live without her, I'd rent, for the reasons mentioned above - Especially for a quick over-the-weekend trip as you're describing - those are hard miles.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

2200 miles from Kansas City to Dallas to Houston to San Antonio and back in 9 days. It's a long one for me, but I guarantee someone drives more than that on their Bimmer, especially the X owners!

I would rent a car for a long trip like this if I could find a good deals like the one you mentioned. Yup, it's a car that wants to be driven, but it's also a car that I like


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

All the time, and I wouldn't have it any other way.

I am currently working on a major road trip plan for next summer. Finland to Crete, in a BMW. With the side trips that I am thinking about, it should be about 4500km and take 5-6 weeks including down time on Crete.

My wife thinks that I am crazy. :bigpimp:


.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

My wife and I have our BMWs for commuting, but in the past, we have taken her car (the 525iT) on long trips and it was great... Now we have a Lexus GX470 which we use as our long distance vehicle (so as not to rack up unnecessary mileage on the commuter cars...) It does the job, but it is :yawn: I had alot more fun driving the 525iT and can only imagine how much fun it would be to take something like an M5 cross country... :drive:


----------



## synergest1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Patrick said:


> All the time, and I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> I am currently working on a major road trip plan for next summer. Finland to Crete, in a BMW. With the side trips that I am thinking about, it should be about 4500km and take 5-6 weeks including down time on Crete.
> 
> ...


Sounds great, would love to see some pics.


----------



## jetter2 (May 28, 2007)

I bought my car in Kansas City, drove it home to Dallas.

Then I drove it to Austin twice, and to Oklahoma City once.

But then again, were talking about a 20 year old car with 200k on her and a M20-hell yes I trust that bulletproof engine!

When I get my next car..we will see.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Nothing beats taking a Bimmer on a long trip. My trips in my E46 330i were great. BMW are the Ultimate cruising machines on highway trips:thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

synergest1 said:


> Sounds great, would love to see some pics.


Yes, it should be. Simplying planning something like this is not easy - I am having to do it in reverse due to the ferry schedules.

Helsinki-Rostock by Superfast ferry, drive directly south through Germany, Austria and into Italy, ferry from Ancona to mainland Greece, then another Superfast ferry from Greece to Crete. Then spend 3.5 weeks on Crete, and drive home. 

I will spend the winter months figuring out all of the side trip destinations, hotels and building the itinerary. Then, I just have to find the right BMW for the trip and buy it! 

.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I was under the impression that these where road cars...take mine any where long or short...however if its to long....I fly


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

get the cheap rental for peace of mind. i had my '01 E46/330i for 6 years and put 43k miles on it. The longest road trip I ever took in it was the 800 miles we drove around Germany when we picked her up.

Our standing family 'policy' is to fly anyplace longer than 3-4 hours by car.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I normally rent a car just because a convertible is a tad cramped for 4 people. But if it was just me, or me and Mrs Hockeynut then I wouldn't have any problem taking it on a long trip.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I've gone for a couple of long trips in the 3er: a 1600 mile trip up the Pacific coast 2 weeks after delivery, and a 3000 mile trip to visit my folks in Tucson a couple of years ago. It's a 3 series, not a museum piece. Not to mention a comfortable and fun way to get around.

I don't want to rack up a lot of miles on the Z4MC, so I don't plan to take it for long trips.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes, we take the X3 on long journeys and it works fine. Drove up to Montreal and back this past February, and the X3 never disappointed. Ok, the ride on the rough roads wasn't fantastic but we're used to it.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Cliff said:


> I don't want to rack up a lot of miles on the Z4MC, so I don't plan to take it for long trips.


Same here, not to mention the fuel costs and temptation to speed.


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

SSIMON said:


> Same here, not to mention the fuel costs and temptation to speed.


We've all heard about your temptations..... :eeps:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

geebeemer said:


> We've all heard about your temptations..... :eeps:


And seen some too....:eeps:


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

We just moved from Boston to San Francisco, and I took a detour by driving up to Badlands and Yellowstone NP. A tad over 4k miles, door to door.


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

They will let me drive out of state. I have taken my car to NY and back about 4 times in the last year. When I first bought I drove it from Ft Lauderdale, FL non-stop to Indianapolis. I have made small trips in it to Michigan and Kentucky. Since the rental worked out well last time (great price), I think I will do it again (although I hope I get a better car). I did have a Mazda 6 while in Maine a few weeks ago (flew there) and it wasn't that bad.


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

SSIMON said:


> And seen some too....:eeps:


Operative word = "some".


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

For a 4 day rental of a Standard ( Pontiac G6, Ford Fusion or similar ). 

4 Days @ 
Special $ 14.84 USD $ 59.36 USD 

Subtotal $ 59.36 USD 

INDIANA RENTAL EXCISE TAX $ 2.37 USD 

COUNTY SUPPLEMENTAL EXCISE TAX $ 2.37 USD 

SALES TAX $ 3.56 USD 




* Total Charges $ 67.66 USD 




Additional surcharges, local taxes, etc. may apply. 


MILEAGE IS UNLIMITED IN THE CONTINENTAL UNITED STATES. VEHICLES ARE NOT ALLOWED TO TRAVEL INTO CANADA. 


I know they charge luxury taxes in NY and they are more restrictive on rentals. Only 150-200 miles a day, certain travel in states and age. Indiana, you need to be 21. NY you can rent under the age of 25, but they will charge $90-100 extra a day for liability! It's the law I believe.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

I love my car on the highway! 

The way I figure, I bought my car as an all-arounder. It serves pretty much any function I need (short of hauling furniture or lumber ). I didn't buy it to leave it in the garage while I rent a car.

Furthermore, on a recent trip to Vegas (from Tucson, about 6.5 hours) we averaged 29.9 mpg at over 80mph pretty much the whole way. :thumbup:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

goodkarma said:


> Our standing family 'policy' is to fly anyplace longer than 3-4 hours by car.


With airports they way they are today, I can usually get somewhere 400 miles away (which for me means Minneapolis, Detroit, and Columbus) faster by driving than by flying, and not have to worry about the size of my shampoo bottle.

The only times I rented a car to drive was in the winter as my 330Ci is a summer only car and my beater wasn't good for long trips.


----------



## Major2829 (Feb 16, 2007)

I think I am going to take mine to Tallahassee which is about a 7 hour drive each way. I hate to put the miles on my car but I love it so.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Major2829 said:


> I think I am going to take mine to Tallahassee which is about a 7 hour drive each way. I hate to put the miles on my car but I love it so.


Yes, just as I suggested! :bigpimp:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2571638&postcount=6

.


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

These cars are made for the open road. It's certainly a lot more fun taking a long trip in my 530 than in my wife's Sienna!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Took mine to Maine last summer (2200 mi RT), then to Vermont in the fall (1800mi RT).
This year took the Odyssey.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Major2829 said:


> I think I am going to take mine to Tallahassee which is about a 7 hour drive each way. I hate to put the miles on my car but I love it so.


7-hr drive isn't that bad


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

Absolutely. 2700 miles in June '07.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

goodkarma said:


> Our standing family 'policy' is to fly anyplace longer than 3-4 hours by car.


I used to have the same policy until things changed with 9/11.


cwsqbm said:


> With airports they way they are today, I can usually get somewhere 400 miles away (which for me means Minneapolis, Detroit, and Columbus) faster by driving than by flying, and not have to worry about the size of my shampoo bottle.


Exactly. I used to always fly to the Bay Area when visiting family, but that was when I could head to the airport 30 minutes before a flight, hop on a plane with carry on luggage and be there in an hour. Now, between packing more carefully (_because you pretty much half to check at least some luggage with all the new restrictions on what you can carry on_), leaving long before your flight leaves to deal with the added parking hassles and security checkpoint(s), then sit and wait an hour and wait again for your checked luggage when you get there, it takes about 5 hours door to door IF you're lucky enough not to have a flight delay. If I drive, I can throw whatever I want in the car, take the dog with me and be there in 5 to 5.5 hours.

For business I'll still fly though, and if I could get a rental car that cheap I might still do it for personal trips longer than 3 to 4 hours.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

We drove to Bimmerfest '07 which racked up almost 900 miles. It was a blast to really drive the 3er. For camping/long trips we take the Explorer. Not much fun but it has a lot more room.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

I used to.


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

Bmwcat said:


> We drove to Bimmerfest '07 which racked up almost 900 miles. It was a blast to really drive the 3er. For camping/long trips we take the Explorer. Not much fun but it has a lot more room.


+1

I won't be taking my car on any long road trips. I don't want to put any more miles on it than I already have 

Road trips now = rental, which is fine by me.. the kids get a treat and get to eat and drink in it


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

///M3lissa said:


> +1
> 
> I won't be taking my car on any long road trips. I don't want to put any more miles on it than I already have
> 
> Road trips now = rental, which is fine by me.. the kids get a treat and get to eat and drink in it


I'm very confused by most of these posters who won't take their cars on road trips.

So, you bought or leased a BMW and take a friggin' TOYOTA on a road trip?! Seriously, what is that about? Also, so many of you bash the hell out of Toyotas, yet you own them as second cars?!

I thought the whole point of having a BMW is to drive it every chance you get.

I can never understand why some people do these 10k per year leases and pay for a car they don't get to drive much.

(I suspect some don't find their super sporty BMWs comfortable on long trips (the sport seats can feel like concrete after a few hours) and I think somone even posted a concern about reliability which is hilarious.)


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

pilotman;2598101I thought the whole point of having a BMW is to drive it every chance you get.
I can never understand why some people do these 10k per year leases and pay for a car they don't get to drive much.[/QUOTE said:


> +1 I lease it to drive it and I cannot see renting something less than what is in my driveway for trips. You can always buy more miles or just suffer the consequences.
> :dunno:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Melissa said:


> I used to.


Would you even want to right now? Or in 20 weeks' time for that matter? Of course, you just need a BMW touring in which to pack the family. Alaska's so far from anywhere else, a long drive is guaranteed.


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

pilotman said:


> I'm very confused by most of these posters who won't take their cars on road trips.
> 
> So, you bought or leased a BMW and take a friggin' TOYOTA on a road trip?! Seriously, what is that about? Also, so many of you bash the hell out of Toyotas, yet you own them as second cars?!
> 
> ...


I understand where your coming from. My car is no garage queen, that's for sure...

I put close to 15K miles on my car a year and lucky for us, we have another low mileage BMW that is a more suitable family car (sedan) for road trips. It's got low miles, so that's usually the car that we choose for trips. Though both cars are outfitted with coil over suspensions... no one ever complains about the ride.. even the kiddies  Of course, we do hear screaming from the back seat once in a while..... 

BTW - Have you ever tried to fit a family of four going on a camping for a week into an E46 M3? Not going to happen... at least not for this family....


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

I can drive as many miles as I want, no lease or anything. The reason I might do a rental is that is is a very unexciting long highway haul. It would be nice to keep the miles down and other wear and tear for future enjoyment. The other reason I think of renting is that it is very cheap. Plus I have taken the car on many trips this year already, hence 15k in the last year.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Yes, it should be. Simplying planning something like this is not easy - I am having to do it in reverse due to the ferry schedules.
> 
> Helsinki-Rostock by Superfast ferry, drive directly south through Germany, Austria and into Italy, ferry from Ancona to mainland Greece, then another Superfast ferry from Greece to Crete. Then spend 3.5 weeks on Crete, and drive home.
> 
> ...


Where the ferry lets off in Greece (Patras) is not too far from Olympia. It is worth an overnight stop. Olympia is amazing. Just standing on the starting line where the real Olympics were held was wonderful.


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

Right now, more than 500 Z3 and Z4 owners are getting ready to leave for their annual pilgrimage to Spartanburg, SC, for the annual Roadster homecoming. Some people have driven from Washington state (and further!) I myself have driven it 4 times, and never directly towards it (return trips are another matter). Considering The Dragon's between here and there, I had to do a little bit of a detour each time. The longest route I took was from Philly to Cincy to Nashville to Knoxville, and then to Spartanburg. My Z3 was great the whole time, and the sport seats allowed me to drive for hours on end without any sort of back pain.

If you have the opportunity, I say you have to.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

pilotman said:


> I'm very confused by most of these posters who won't take their cars on road trips.
> 
> So, you bought or leased a BMW and take a friggin' TOYOTA on a road trip?! Seriously, what is that about? Also, so many of you bash the hell out of Toyotas, yet you own them as second cars?!
> 
> ...


Try to pack a pile of people and luggage into an E36. It just aint happenin', Bro.


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

We rent a car from an old account of mine, get mid-sizelux for economy rate, tacks on AARP discount. Been doing this for years.
And when you consider the mileage on my car I'd be crazy not to!!!
1995 318I w/ almost 216,000 miles.
I'm O.K. driving 30 miles to work, and back, but 4 hours up, and back to pick up/visit the Grandkids is another story.
That said.....I'd probably drive it to Ca. to visit my parents-if it was just me-I'd just need a case of power steering fluid to take care of the leaks.
She just keeps going!!! 
-M


----------



## csminvestments (Feb 13, 2007)

i just took my 745li thats lowered with 22's on it on a 2720 mile trip. loved every minute of it. spent 2 days 9 hours in the car. well, from what the car reads. i believe thats engine running.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

I don't own a BMW so I can drive it every chance I get, although I do find myself making excuses to drive it. I've owned 3 because I want to enjoy what I'm driving as much as possible _when _I need to drive. I've never driven further than than about 400 miles because I'd rather fly and get to wherever I'm going ASAP than spend that many hours behind the wheel of _any _car, but the sports seats have never been a problem. I've heard some complaints from bigger guys, but they fit me like a glove. :drive:


pilotman said:


> I'm very confused by most of these posters who won't take their cars on road trips.
> 
> So, you bought or leased a BMW and take a friggin' TOYOTA on a road trip?! Seriously, what is that about? Also, so many of you bash the hell out of Toyotas, yet you own them as second cars?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

yes, because it's mine.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Kamdog said:


> Where the ferry lets off in Greece (Patras) is not too far from Olympia. It is worth an overnight stop. Olympia is amazing. Just standing on the starting line where the real Olympics were held was wonderful.


Yes, it is on the list! That is, if it and the rest of Athens don't go up in flames. 

.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

///M3lissa said:


> BTW - Have you ever tried to fit a family of four going on a camping for a week into an E46 M3? Not going to happen... at least not for this family....


Funny you should ask!










This was 1000 mi from home, driven straight through the night with two kids.
We are crazy like that though.

I have used that Thule box for a number of years and crafted supports to mount in the BMW E60 roof bars.
I really like the BMW mounting system but was not spending $1000+ to get another top box which I only use 1-2x a yr.


----------



## TCB (Feb 27, 2006)

ttgxc said:


> I wonder if people here take their BMW's on long trips?


Not yet, other than the drive home from delivery in Spartanburg. With football season fast approaching, though, we'll be making the 800 mile round trip to Knoxville several times this fall. :drive:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

mullman said:


> Funny you should ask!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My car will again travel on a long trip with four.
To Vermont and back in the fall, about 1800mi RT.
Again I will drive it straight through the night.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

mullman said:


> Funny you should ask!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, check out the key word... M3.

You've got a 5, so shut up...


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Griffoun said:


> Dude, check out the key word... M3.
> 
> You've got a 5, so shut up...


A roof box changed everything.
The box was not overweight, and the trunk was far from full...
I still think it could be done in an M3, easily.

Heck I am looking at a 335 cabrio to ED on next lease, and will do the same trip (annual trip to see in-laws).


----------



## MrsCaliJeff (Jan 13, 2007)

WileECoyote said:


> Right now, more than 500 Z3 and Z4 owners are getting ready to leave for their annual pilgrimage to Spartanburg, SC, for the annual Roadster homecoming. Some people have driven from Washington state (and further!) I myself have driven it 4 times, and never directly towards it (return trips are another matter). Considering The Dragon's between here and there, I had to do a little bit of a detour each time. The longest route I took was from Philly to Cincy to Nashville to Knoxville, and then to Spartanburg. My Z3 was great the whole time, and the sport seats allowed me to drive for hours on end without any sort of back pain.
> 
> If you have the opportunity, I say you have to.


We drove from So Cal to Spartanburg, SC for this event 4 years ago. Spent 2 weeks in that little car. It was a lot of fun although quite the packing challenge.


----------



## TurboDiesel530D (Oct 26, 2005)

I do a 1600km (3200 round-trip) non-stop grind between Switzerland and Poland once every few months with the 530d... If I really watched out and didn't drive 220km/h on certain stretches in Germany, I might be more fuel efficient and almost be able to make the entire trip on one tank... buuuut.. when in Rome...


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

ttgxc said:


> Picking up the car on Friday and dropping the car off on Monday, it only costs us $50.46 total with unlimited miles! Although it was a craptastic Malibu, it kept us cool and got us there and back with no problem. ... What do you guys do?


For a long weekend more than three hours one way, that's what we always do; rent a car. Wifey drives SUV, so the whole trip (rental and gas) is cheaper than driving her car and paying for the gas. For a week long vacation, we use her car. In my car, I don't allow my toddler to snack especially over a long trip. No drinking, no food ever allowed in my car, so that's not an option. My wife calls me cookie nutzee. I guess I have a different set of issue than yours. :angel:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

We took the X5 from L.A. to Carmel 800 round twice and my Touring has been on various trips from L.A to Tucson, SFO, Carmel and Phoenix...:thumbup: Love it...


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

Even though the rental is a good deal, the wife does not want to do again. She volunteered that we take her Volvo S40, but I said if we take on of our cars we will take my BMW.


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

mullman said:


> A roof box changed everything.
> The box was not overweight, and the trunk was far from full...
> I still think it could be done in an M3, easily.
> 
> Heck I am looking at a 335 cabrio to ED on next lease, and will do the same trip (annual trip to see in-laws).


We took the E36 to go camping at Laguna Seca (for MotoGP) a few weeks ago for *one night*, and we barely fit everything in. I don't pack light


----------



## TENS10N (Sep 20, 2007)

*Drive the car*

I hate to see my car age, but I bought the car because I love to drive it. I can't think of any place I would rather be on the road than my car. A Malibu...that would be hell. Don't want to drive, take a plane and rent the chevy there.


----------



## Major2829 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm debating whether or not to take mine on a trip to Tallahassee which is 460 miles one way. Renting a car will cost around $300 for 4 days. I love my car and do not want to drive a pontiac so I think I'll probably take mine. Only 2 people are going so space isn't going to be an issue. However it puts a lot of miles on my car; but I think I'm going to drive it anyways.


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

Major2829 said:


> I think I am going to take mine to Tallahassee which is about a 7 hour drive each way. I hate to put the miles on my car but I love it so.


Exactly! What's the point in hav ing such a beautiful and fun car to drive if you're not going to drive it???


----------



## BogoKi (Aug 21, 2007)

Ahh, come on guys, I just put 19K miles on my E60 M5 in 9 months. Go for it! Have fun!


----------



## eldy (Aug 19, 2007)

Rental charge = $66
Maintenance = $0
Depreciation = $0
Distance = 1700 mi.
Efficiency = 25 mpg
Fuel cost = $3.00/gallon

($66 + ((1700 mi. / 25 mpg ) * $3.00/gallon )) / 1700 mi. = *$0.16/mi.*

About 3-4 times cheaper than taking the BMW.


----------



## eldy (Aug 19, 2007)

If your rental is more than 3-4 times less pleasurable than taking your BMW, then take the BMW.


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

We took our 740iL from IN to CA in two weeks over 4,000 round trip. And it's not including local driving around towns.


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

eldy said:


> Rental charge = $66
> Maintenance = $0
> Depreciation = $0
> Distance = 1700 mi.
> ...


Grumbling because the POS rental isn't your BMW: Priceless?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I always did. Why bother spending so much money on a car, if you are not going to enjoy long rides with it? 

Autobahn, country roads, twisties...that's where the BMW shines at :thumbup:


----------



## paulg (Oct 5, 2003)

Sometimes.

And sometimes we just stay home and enjoy a quiet evening in the garage.

:whip:

.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

I want to go to Cali next year in my car. Anyone done cross country trips? I would take three weeks off. 1 week to get there, 1 week to visit friends and relatives in Norcal/Socal and 1 week back. Me, wife and 3 kids. Am I insane? :rofl:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Not westward from TX to CA on boring US 10. If I know there are some twisting highways along the way, yes.


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

I drive 450miles one way to go to my dad's house, both are located in smallish towns flying would not make sense and its just comfortable. also I drive 300ish miles to take my autistic son to the doctor, I would rather drive something thats very comfortable, 4 of us plus luggage and even subs in the trunk more then worth it.

Last year my brother and I took a trip, we went to Pittsburgh Pa then on to Washington DC then south down I95 past Savanna GA all in 3 days. then we spent 3 days in southern GA then headed home through Atlanta up I75 into TN then KY then MO and then west to kansas then north again. all in all a very long trip, but well worth it, and the 330 handled it well, and got remarkably good mileage. while going east through Ohio we averaged 120MPH took a very short time to cross the state, and we didnt even need to stop in that state for fuel.


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

We took our 740iL to CA and back with almost 5,000 miles roundtrip last year. This year we drove it out to AZ and back with over 4,000 miles round trip. Good for the car to run in highway speed from time to time.


----------



## rehostman (Feb 10, 2008)

Are you kidding me? I've driven my previous 2005 330xi to Myrtle Beach from Montreal and now I've driven my X5 many times from Montreal to Virginia, S.C., and Florida. The X5
is a fantastic car to drive long trips.


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

1558 miles in Germany
1200 miles from Chicago(bought there) via Omaha to home.
850 total miles to Arkansas and back.

I think the cars get beat up more doing the daily city driving, and as long as i keep the miles down for my lease, I will roadtrip with my car as long as I can get away with it. The girlfriend has a 4Runner, so if we take the mutts, or go camping, we would use that.


----------



## desertrat (Jun 4, 2007)

I bought my BMW to drive, I don't care how many miles I put on it that's what it's for. I took a 5000 mile trip from Oregon to the Midwest and back a couple of months ago and I'm going to Montana and the Dakotas next month. BMWs thrive on being driven hard and fast but never abused. When I have time I get off the freeways and enjoy the two lane roads, you see a lot more of the country that way.


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

desertrat said:


> I bought my BMW to drive, I don't care how many miles I put on it that's what it's for. I took a 5000 mile trip from Oregon to the Midwest and back a couple of months ago and I'm going to Montana and the Dakotas next month. BMWs thrive on being driven hard and fast but never abused. When I have time I get off the freeways and enjoy the two lane roads, you see a lot more of the country that way.


where at in the dakota's? MT Rushmore in SD is very nice, Medora in western ND is ok.


----------



## desertrat (Jun 4, 2007)

02 330Ci said:


> where at in the dakota's? MT Rushmore in SD is very nice, Medora in western ND is ok.


Mt. Rushmore and the Black Hills for sure, it's going to be a traveling vacation. I am going to see some parts of the country I haven't seen before. I'll spend my days driving and hiking when I find an interesting trail. I also want to see the Little Bighorn Battlefield because I enjoy history. Haven't heard of Medora ND, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

its in the south western part of ND, part of the black hills, its a town that teddy Roosevelt lived at I think. I used to live close to there, though I never been to Medora.


----------



## jummo (Aug 18, 2002)

We take a couple of long road trips a year in the bmw. We plan routes that emphasize scenic twisty roads with minimal Interstate time.

These cars are very comfortable, great fun to drive, why wouldn't you take it out on the road?


jummo


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

desertrat said:


> I bought my BMW to drive, I don't care how many miles I put on it that's what it's for. I took a 5000 mile trip from Oregon to the Midwest and back a couple of months ago and I'm going to Montana and the Dakotas next month. BMWs thrive on being driven hard and fast but never abused. When I have time I get off the freeways and enjoy the two lane roads, you see a lot more of the country that way.


Right on. Cars are meant to be driven.


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

We just took our touring from SoCal to Sedona, fully loaded w/ people, gear in back & bikes up top. We thought that's what it's for :thumbup:


----------

